# Govt. Assistance??



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

I understand that when you have been granted VISA and you come in Oz government will provide you some assistance in the form of Family Benefits (you get maximum benefit till you get a job) what kind of assistance and family benefits are given by Govt.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll find some information under visas info on the Immi site and more under the Living in Australia heading.
Initially, benefits are essentially being eligible for the public health care system Medicare and for full benefits such as unemployment benefits you are not eligible to get them unless you have been resident in Australia for two years.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

INDOZ said:


> I understand that when you have been granted VISA and you come in Oz government will provide you some assistance in the form of Family Benefits (you get maximum benefit till you get a job) what kind of assistance and family benefits are given by Govt.


You get no benefits for 2 years if you are coming on a PR visa. That is why you are required to have over 30K with you (as a single) and more if you have a family.

You also do not have access to other benefits like Austudy but you do get the Medicare benefits (for doctors and hospitals) on a PR visa.

The short of it is, you have to be prepared financially to support yourself and your family for at least 6 months while you are looking for a job before you think of coming over here.


----------

